# Real Estate Realty agents’ average commission for home sales heads down toward 5 percent



## oldmontana (Sep 16, 2017)

I think that the commissions are out of line.  

I read were there is a new agency that charges a flat rat of $3.500. to sell your home.  I hope that is the future of the 

Agents in my city charge 6% ....$15,000 for a home that sells for $250,00.00 the average selling price. of homes in my city.  They have a strong association that more or less enforces the 6% charge.  

https://www.flatfeevt.com/home/how-flat-fee-works/

*How Flat Fee Works*

*For Buyers:*

We provide all of the services that other buyer agents do in Vermont, but unlike other agents we rebate a portion of every check we receive as a buyer's agent from the seller to you.  The amount of the rebate is based upon the price of the home.  We charge $3,500 or 2% of the sales price, whichever is less, and rebate the rest of our commission to you.
*Here is an example with $3,500:*

You purchase a home for $250,000.   The seller gives us a check for $7,500 at the closing for being your agent.  We deposit the seller's check and then cut a rebate check to you for $4,000. 
*Here is an example with 2%:*

You purchase a home for $135,000.  The seller gives us a check for $4,050 at the closing for being your agent.   We deposit the check and then cut a rebate check to you for $1,350.
*Sound to good to be true?  It's not.  Just read these **TESTIMONIALS.*
*To learn more about buying in Vermont read our* *BUYER'S GUIDE.*
*For Sellers:*

We offer two levels of service for Sellers*.  * 
Our *Full Service* includes all of the traditional agent services, including property visits, meetings, market analysis, an MLS listing, showings, negotiations, ongoing guidance and closing coordination.  This service is $3,500 or 2% of the sales price, whichever is less.  We only get paid if your house sells.
With our *MLS Listing Service*, we list the property in the MLS for you and you do the rest.  This service is $375 for a 6 month listing and payment is due at the time the property is listed in the MLS.
To learn more choose the link that best fits your needs:


----------



## Jackie22 (Sep 16, 2017)

I've always thought the 6% was too high.....most around here will negotiate the commission.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2017)

In my area the standard commission is 7%.

The flat rate is being used by a couple of local brokers but only if you list and sell through that broker.

I think that the 6-7% is justified if you get a real professional working to evaluate your property, assist the new buyer in finding financing, negotiating offers, etc...  

I think any amount is too much to pay for most of the semi-retired folks or the bored housewives that dabble in real estate.


----------



## oldmontana (Sep 19, 2017)

Aunt Bea  posted..

I think that the 6-7% is justified if you get a real professional working to evaluate your property, assist the new buyer in finding financing, negotiating offers, etc... 

==============================================================

My big problem I see outside of paying about a $20,000.00 fee is that the real estate agent does not now much about the home they are selling...like were things are and how they work...how old is the water heater and furance, etc. 

When we sold our home 10 years ago I had to show the buyer were things were ... the agent did not know but they got $24,250.00.


----------

